# Request Rule Update in TV Show Talk area



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm not sure how to make this request, so I've started this thread. If this is not the correct venue, please let me know.

Please add a rule to the TV Show Talk subforum prohibiting untagged spoilers from other TV shows being included in the discussion of a different show. 

It's been coming up more and more in the TV show threads that people are posting untagged spoilers from other shows. In one specific case, someone posted a major spoiler from The Good Wife in the Grey's Anatomy thread. The original poster of the spoiler went back and added spoiler tags when asked. But it has then kicked off a huge argument that it's not specifically against the rules to post spoilers from other shows. So if you could please add this rule, it would be very helpful.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Done.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> Done.


Where? I don't see it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

From the sticky



> Previews of Next Week and other spoilers:
> Anything shown on the "previews of next week" is considered a spoiler on this forum, and must be tagged as such, using spoiler tags. (See below for instructions.) Any spoiler information from other sources, such as articles, websites, webisodes, personal friendships with producers, etc., must also be tagged. *Spoilers from other shows are to also be tagged.*


bolding mine.


----------

